
Show HN: Visual programming for iOS and Android - pavlakoos
https://medium.com/@johnbiggs/walkto-how-an-idea-became-a-real-mobile-app-in-15-hours-51654dd4e083#.6ve69zai1
======
pavlakoos
Hey! My name is Piotr and I wanted to show you what my team has built and
hopefully hear your opinion. It is an online platform for developing custom,
complex and native mobile apps using just drag&drop interface. Please don’t
mistake it with prototyping tool or with template-based app creator or even
with hybrid apps rapid dev platforms. It produces purely native applications
for iOS and Android (IPA and APK files). It is called Kinetise.

You put together your app as in prototyping tools - adding text label, image,
list, etc. - but then you connect them logically, attach data from API call
(which you can dynamically parametrize), define auth method, build stacks of
reusable screens, optimize performance with cache’ing rules, connect to native
phone features like GPS and much more.

So developing a custom app, which connects to custom backend you probably
already have, takes minutes or hours, depending on app complexity and how much
time you want to spend polishing it. And it looks exactly as you want it and
works very fast. As one of our users said: "it is insanely fast”.

Please have a look especially at this use case posted by one of our users:
[https://medium.com/@johnbiggs/walkto-how-an-idea-became-a-
re...](https://medium.com/@johnbiggs/walkto-how-an-idea-became-a-real-mobile-
app-in-15-hours-51654dd4e083#.6ve69zai1)

I’m counting on your feedback. Please post it here or contact me directly by
email: piotr@kinetise.com.

Thanks for taking the time to read this.

------
kokomo6
It might be useful to add URL to the platform itself...
[http://www.kinetise.com](http://www.kinetise.com)

